
C++ RPC Library – Based on Protobuf, and Core Library Independent of Network - ironsdu
https://github.com/IronsDu/gayrpc
======
moomin
As entertaining as the product name is, gRPC and gRPC-Web exist...

~~~
ironsdu
^_^

------
jijji
thanks for the post, i have to brush up on my mandarin to read it tho

~~~
ironsdu
But now, i not have time to write english doc.

------
mechnesium
Disconcerting and suspicious to see so many Chinese codebases being advertized
here. I feel that there is some nation state activity behind it. There is a
ban on Chinese work products in sensitive industries (aerospace/defense,
military, and government), and other industries should follow suit if they
care about security.

~~~
dang
I'm afraid your comment has broken the HN guidelines, as you'll see if you
review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

If you have evidence beyond "I feel", please let us know at hn@ycombinator.com
so we can investigate. If you don't, please don't post like this, because
baseless insinuations poison the community.

Many previous explanations about this can be found at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturf&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturf&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=true&page=0).

